# Dakota's foaling thread! (the foal is here!)



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So, Dakota is due any day, so I thought I should start a foaling thread! She is a maiden also. Today she's on the ground. Not that that means anything :?: lol but her udder has gotten a little bigger and her volva is super relaxed and the same with the base of her tail! I took some pictures today. I'm not sure if they'll show up haha I'm having a hard time figuring it out:lol: I'm thinking next week will be the week she foals! It's supper exciting but tiring at the same time! Any story's of your mares foaling would be nice!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I just went to check on her and she's sweaty all over her chest. Could this be from the sun? and her having her winter coat? she was laying in the sun (that's when I took those pictures) but now she's in her stall. its 62 degrees here off and on sunny. warm enough to not wear a jacket. What do you guys think?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, hard to tell how full her udders are because gravity is working against us with her lying down. Has she started waxing yet? That is _usually_ (but not always present) a sign that foaling is imminent within the next 48 hours. 

As far as the sweating goes, she could just be hot from the extra effort it's taking to carry all that extra weight around. 

She's a cute mare. What breed?


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

No wax yet.  She does have a white lil dot on both of her teats? I went out to check on her and she's not sweating anymore and she's back to eating! We were told she was a quarter horse when we bought her.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The white dot probably isn't wax. It's usually kind of yellowish in colour. And I would bet that the sweat is just from the extra weight. Especially if it is a little warmer than usual.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah it isn't wax. Today was actually cooler then the last couple days. it's been 65-68 degrees, today was 62. But yeah I think she has a week or two to go! but you never know!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So last night when I checked on her she was on the ground flat out pawing the air. Is it normal for her to be on the ground this much?? I went out there 12am,2am,4am,5am and she was on the ground all times. she was in different areas every time though. My 7am check she was up. she also gets cow patty poops on and off. she also didn't eat all her food last night. hmmm what's your thoughts??


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

It sounds like labor, but just keep an eye on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought I would show who dad is! His name is Harry he was the crypt orchid and my lil sisters horse. both of the parents were said to be quarter horse. Do not know any back round other than they both have VERY mellow temperaments and are Great trail horses!  That's all we use them for. I wonder what's the baby going to look like:think:


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, sorry black one is mom. The sorrel one is dad.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Both mom and dad have sweet faces  how is she doing this afternoon, any more changes?


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

No changes  she ate all her breakfast and is acting her self again. she's sweating like a pig even though she's in the shade! poor girl this heat with that big belly and winter coat is getting the best of her! LOL


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

juju112293 said:


> No changes  she ate all her breakfast and is acting her self again. she's sweating like a pig even though she's in the shade! poor girl this heat with that big belly and winter coat is getting the best of her! LOL


Bless her heart! Hopefully she decides to go soon, keep us updated


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Will do


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

How's she doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Subbing!!! How is she doing??? And I hope that when it's finally time that everything goes smoothly


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm so excited. I keep coming back to check. lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing. I. Love. Babies. .___.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Still nothing I guess this happens to a lot of people! they think there mares close when there not LOL Well she will be 370 days any were from 13th-21st so it has to be soon! hopefully!!  She's miserable waddling around! Haha I do hope everything goes smoothly! I'm stressing cause she's this far along and hardly has a bag? I see other mare's that have huge bags by now! Her bag still goes down and then fills and then goes back down! When I check on her every two hours she looks at me like, " NOPE still nothing maybe in a hour or so" hahah


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are some photos of her today! You can see her tiny tiny udder :rofl: There is this speck literally like ----> . <---- on her teat that is a clear yellow color. I know it isn't wax but could that mean that her udder will start filling soon? She also looks skinner if your looking at her from behind, almost not pregnant? is it Normal?


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

that was a picture of her udder from yesterday, here's the one from today!:lol:


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Was she palpated in foal/scanned?
Has she had access to fescue grass/hay?
I would be a little concerned over the lack of udder development this late into gestation....some mares dont bag up until late, but there is no real bag there....


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes she was palpated at 2 months and blood tested at 5 months. And i'm not that familiar with fescue hay? I feed her a four way of alfalfa, wheat, barley and rye? are any of these have it??


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I called my vet about a month ago and told them that she has not bagged up yet and they told me not to worry that a lot of maidens don't bag up til a day or two before they foal or even hours before or after.. I have been quit worried about her so I think ill call the vet again and see what they think.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I think if she is 370 and presenting to me like that, i would call the vet, as the time between 5 months and 11 is quite a long time...and 370 ish days + i would be concerned. The average is 340 days.

I dont want to worry you! But i have known a mare have a phantom that looked like that and even exhibited labour signs.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Now I'm supper worried! I just called the vet and there out on emergencies all day! So the desk person said to call back tomorrow  I haven't seen the baby move in about a week or so! Oh boy, I hope she's okay and there's a baby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Baby might not have the room to move, but the lack of udder would worry me. Is she relaxed around her tail head? Whats she being fed at the moment?


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think she's 360 day's not 370 days. It's an estimation but I know she cant go past the 20th. Im going to have a vet come out on the 16th!! ( after I get paid)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

yes its jiggly! and a four way hay. has alfalfa, wheat, barley, and rye. My vet said this was okay but a lot of people say vets don't know anything about hay and feet??


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Just keep a close eye on her. Im sure everything is ok but being a maiden they do like to trick us!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Well I'm going to schedule a vet to come out for the 16th and lets hope all is well!!!  It would be horrible if there was no baby!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope everything turns out alright and there will be a baby on the way .


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you rideverystride! Me to!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Vet will come on the 16th, do blood work, ultrasound and charge you way too much, you'll wake up on the 17th to a new foal 😂😂😂!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope everything's alright!!! Baby does look like it could come any day from the photos you shared


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I want to say thank you everyone for being so kind! The people on yahoo were not helpful, just called me an idiot, stupid and ignorant. I am truly thankful to have this forum that I can ask questions and compare my mare to others! So thank you again everyone!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So I just got back from my midnight check and her udder is a lil bigger!!I know you guys might be like only a lil? so what. But she has not showed any udder change in 3 and a half weeks so this is big to me!!! ) I hope it doesn't go down by morning so I can take a pic and show you guys the change )))


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Any amount of change is cause for celebration!! 🎉🎉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember when my mare was due. I spend several nights at the place where boarding her at. I was so lucky and I was able to be there to see her foal. It was amazing. I can't was to see pictures of a cute and healthy foal. Good Luck!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So her udder slowly started going back down and now it's gone
UGH I though maybe we were getting a lil closer but I guess not! Maybe she's going to be like some of those mares that go to 420 + days!!:shock: cause she does not look close if were going by her udder! Well hopefully everything's okay and we will have a vet come out the 16th!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I had a friend whose mare went to 370 days last year. She was a basket case because her mare was a maiden, but she ended up having a healthy colt. The mare waxed big time (she described them as wax icicles) at around 345 days, then that disappeared and her udder also diminished until about 365 days and started going up again. Another friend of mine had a seasoned broodmare carry to 374 days (not typical gestation for her) with no issues as well. Once you do get to the 370+ mark, it can start to signify issues like fescue toxicity or hypothyroidism, but it might just be a longer gestation. The thing to remember is 340 days is just an average, I've read that anywhere from 320 - 370 is considered a safe range for foaling. 

As for the bagging up, she could just be one of those mares that waits until the bitter end. Try not to worry yourself yet. There are so many variables as to what _could _be, you will make yourself crazy.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is my mare overdue?



> * Is my mare overdue? *
> 
> By Jos Mottershead
> 
> ...


There is also an interesting survey on the bottom of the above link.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So I have a question. If both parents are really mellow tempered and smooth does that mean the baby will most likely carry these traits? My sisters horse (the dad) was a stallion and was perfect with my lil sister and would not get worked up if riding with a mare next to him even when they were squirting at him! which is a reason why we could not believe he was a stallion! He's a great boy! same with mom! Not marish what so ever!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

juju112293 said:


> So I have a question. If both parents are really mellow tempered and smooth does that mean the baby will most likely carry these traits? My sisters horse (the dad) was a stallion and was perfect with my lil sister and would not get worked up if riding with a mare next to him even when they were squirting at him! which is a reason why we could not believe he was a stallion! He's a great boy! same with mom! Not marish what so ever!



In my opinion I think it makes a difference on foal if the dam and sire are known for mellow temperaments. That being said, you do need to work with the foal and make sure not to spoil it. I treated my foal just like every other horse. I didn't let her get away with things just because she was a baby. I think that has made a huge difference.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh yes I agree!! So I'm really not experienced with training foal's ( this is my first one). So how soon do you begin to halter break it, teach it how to lead and tie? I've watched several you tube videos and book's on how to but, not exactly when to? I know you start soon after the foal is born but how soon? I'm planning on spending a lot of time with this baby and I am keeping it. Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

With our filly, once she was born, we imprinted her by touching her all over and getting a blanket on her. I had to hold her up for her first nursing but it was quite the experience. Now not every mare will allow this kind of handling. Mine was a mare and I feared for the worst as to her letting through the door and touching the baby with her being maiden. Thank God she let me in and let me help her. The mare even helped me out by side passing towards us so I didn't haven't to make the baby walk around having being the baby's support. I can say it a wonderful experience. 

Halter breaking wise, get someone experienced to help you. Chances are you will have to have another person help hold the baby while you put the halter on and off. Get it used to the rope as well. I would do that around a week old while others claim before that. Best bet would be to get professional help and keep reading! These books help wonders!

Leading should come shortly after getting the halter on and off well. Some babies can be shy so if that's the case you'll have to take extra time and patience.  Keep all lessons 15 minutes or less. They have short attention spans.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Babies have very short attention spans, as well as unique personalities. Only very short lessons that always end on a positive note. At a couple weeks old, ponying along on easy/short trail rides is a very educational experience. Stopping frequently to take nursing breaks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will defiantly keep all that in mind! I am very excited to start working with this foal!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Well nothing new today guy's. Ill update later if any changes!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So last night there was these white little dots all over her bag. This morning her bag has gotten a little bigger. its more filled, not saggy. :lol:
haha


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Not quite there but that could change. Hopefully soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

How is she? Any change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sure there's no reason to worry... keep us updated <3


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I was hoping for a baby ;(. I'll be lurking until there is one.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

No baby yet ( but last night her volva elongated!!!! doesn't that mean shes getting closer??? It was super long and relaxed and it looked watery?? like her volva was wet from the tip to bottom? clear liquid. Any who I am going to be out of town allll day today so I hope she does have it while im gone!! Ill try in get pictures up soon!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't wait to hear more! Good luck.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So still no baby. However, her udder grew over night! Its finally starting to shape up! Her back end is extremely jellowy and she hasnt been eating all her hay. Hopfully its this week! Im going to hold off on the vet since shes showing signs off progress. Heres a picture of her udder today


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry I dont know why it turned the picture lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Subbing...this thread is just too exciting!!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

How exciting! I can't wait to hear what happens and see pictures. You're getting so close! (I'm going to live vicariously through you while I wait for "Don't" to get more signs that she's close!)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha ya ive been waiting for weeks for some sign that shes getting close and boom over night there was an udder haha I checked on her just now and shes only ate 1/4of her hay and is standing away from it. Hows your mare?? You getting about less sleep then I am? Hahaha


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, the anticipation of a baby!! So exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Any new updates?


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

No still the same! Udder is growing a lil bigger every day but other then that not much. Im praying she foals soon. I need sleep hahaha


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

dear baby,

I've not been able to get on the computer for days. I expected to of arrived already.

Hurry up. I'm excited!!!

I can't believe I'm this excited over someone elses foal lol


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Soo everybody its a filly!!!  she came at 9:30! Ill put up pics tomorrow! Her name is Dayla) oh and I witnesedd the whole thing)))


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats 
Can't wait to see pictures tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Soo everybody its a filly!!!  she came at 9:30! Ill put up pics tomorrow! Her name is Dayla) oh and I witnesedd the whole thing)))


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats! Wasn't that one of the most awesome things you've ever seen? We want pics as soon as daylight comes around. LOL


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Woo hoo! Congratulations! Xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Soo everybody its a filly!!!  she came at 9:30! Ill put up pics tomorrow! Her name is Dayla) oh and I witnesedd the whole thing)))


Yay!!! Congratulations! I can't wait to hear all about it and see tons of pictures! I hope you can finally get some rest now!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations! Happy everything went well. I'll be stalking for pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok, so I dicided to randomly go check on her( witch I was debating because I was so tierd) and I herd what sounded like a water hose. I checked and her water had just broke!!!! Baby was out in 15 min. Smooth labor! She showed no sighns! Her udder was still the same not all the way full and she didnt wax, her volva didnt elongate any more then it has a week ago. I was blessed to have been so lucky to witness the birth of dayla ok now her she is! Oh and do all bays have a stripe down there back? She does look like shes a bay right? Black mane and tale.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's a cutie! And yep she's a bay. Congrats!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on a new baby. 

Sulking because I can't see the pic :-(


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't see it either!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

You cant??? Should I try to re upload them?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

None of the pictures are loading for me


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm having trouble viewing them on my computer, but can see them fine on my phone. I'm having the same thing happen on another thread too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is adorable, love her little blaze! Congrats again 

For some weird reason you can only see the pictures if you are viewing in the mobile version :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats,she's a cutie! Love her little squiggly blaze..
And yay that you got to be there when she was born,that's exciting!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

She is adorable (looking via phone). I think it depends on the operating system versus the way the photos are uploaded/attached, not being compatible. Congrats on a smooth delivery!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

OH sorry guys! I upload it on my tablet don't have a computer in less im at school! Ya shes taking the halter well and shes doing great picking up her feet and rubbing her ears and body! I already love her and the great thing is shes born into her forever home)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope this works for those of you who cannot see the pictures!:lol:


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry guys looks like they wont show? I uploaded them on the computer?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

try uploading to photobucket and then just copy paste the IMG code here.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

<moderator's note: I fixed the photos>


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

ok that worked you just have to click the link and I only have three photos cause I had to go to school but ill take more when I get home at 3;30


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Ndappy!! Im not good at technology :/I tend get lost


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

On my gosh look at that little face!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

SO adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

So in love with that adorable face! Congratulations, she's a cutie


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

SOO cute . I'm in love with her face, so pretty.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's better, what a cutie!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats!!! She is a cutie!! The fun really begins now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

i cant see the pics..


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats!!! I am happy for you that you got to see her born. It's is so exciting. I can't see the pictures but I'll bet she is cute.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont under stand why my photo bucket links arnt working and how come now all my photos arnt working when im uploading them the same wat ive been since I started this thread???? Sorry for those of you who can not see, I tryd from my tablet, computer and through photo bucket shes a bay


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

For picture links, use the direct image link, copy it and paste into the box that appears when you click on the globe symbol above the text box when you reply


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not seeing any pictures either.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's adorable, congrats!! It's so cool you got to see the birth, I got to see two live births in 2008.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok guys so im not going to try to upload any more pics,  I dont know how too! Sorry for everything! And thank you for reading this thread! Hope all people that are expecting a foal have a healthy baby and smooth labor!!
-julia


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It isn't your fault, the forum is acting funny. I now have to be in the mobile version of the site to see any of the pictures of the foaling thread I did last spring... 

Hopefully this picture bug gets fixed soon


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

juju112293 said:


> Ok guys so im not going to try to upload any more pics,  I dont know how too! Sorry for everything! And thank you for reading this thread! -julia


 If you need help posting pics i'll be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I had to switch browsers to chrome from ff. 

SOOO CUUTTEEE!!!! I'm so happy!!!  you can take a nice long nap now.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I hope you're enjoying your baby girl! I'm sure you are! How are her and Mama doing? She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So Dayla is a lil burst of energy She very scared of me though but somtimes if shes nursing shell let me touch her! Ive been doing brief rubbing her down and trying to desensitize her through out the day. But this seems to make her terrified of me. Shes definitely going to be a wild one  shes kicked my like 4 times! Im going to have LOTS of bruises. And she bucks at me for no reason haha its like shes saying " if my momma wont do anything about you hangimg aroumd, I will"  so yeah I got alot to do. Any suggestions on how to correct her when she bucks at me or kicks me, or how to make her less afraid? Mom doesnt mind me being around at all.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh and she hates being rubbed or scrached! Ive tryd this to reward her for being calm in my arms and when I go to do a cratch on her back or neck or above her tail or anywhere shes kicks and bucks! I want to teach her that kicking is not ok but how do I do this when she so scared of me?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cutie!! Congrats!!! Love the pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

its in your browser settings. I could not see any pics today so i tooled around chromes settings then poof there is a pic  (IDK what i clicked though lol)


Congrats on the lil filly! She is adorable!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

YAY! I can finally see the pictures. What a cutie! I normally don't come to this section because it makes me want to have fuzzy little foals running around in the pasture again, but somehow this thread sucked me in. LOL Have fun with the new baby. 

Oh and about her trying to kick you...the closer you stand to her the less force she can get behind the kicks. This is the best time to teach them it's not acceptable. I used to kick mine back, not hard just a little tap to let them know who was boss. If it took a second time then the tap was a little harder. Use the bottom of your foot not your toe.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Id just keep rubbing her and not stop if she is being a goofball. Its hard to punish a baby, but you can give them a little kick or a slap if necessary. I always just ignored it and it went away, because mine just weren't used to it. Don't take the pressure (Ie. Your hands scratching) off until she is relaxed! She'll come around


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you! Ya I feel bad for giving her a little slap or kick. Shes so scared of me I feel like that will make her even more scared of me?? However I will do what I need to do to teach her that kicking me is not ok.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

If she is flat out scared of you, punishing her isn't the way to go at all. Just ignore the behavior until she quits doing it and only quit rubbing her when she relaxes


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto what TU said. And reiterating what I said in the other thread, keep things short and simple. She doesn't have the attention span for much at this point. 5 minutes max here and there is what I would be doing.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

juju112293 said:


> Ok, so I dicided to randomly go check on her( witch I was debating because I was so tierd) and I herd what sounded like a water hose. I checked and her water had just broke!!!! Baby was out in 15 min. Smooth labor! She showed no sighns! Her udder was still the same not all the way full and she didnt wax, her volva didnt elongate any more then it has a week ago. I was blessed to have been so lucky to witness the birth of dayla ok now her she is! Oh and do all bays have a stripe down there back? She does look like shes a bay right? Black mane and tale.


 She could also be a dun they normally have dorsal stripes over bays.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> She could also be a dun they normally have dorsal stripes over bays.


Except when it comes to foals, they commonly have the primitive counter shading and striping that duns are known for. Some may have very light dorsals and leg barring while others are very dark and distinctive. 









Not the most complimentary photo, camera angle and the filly standing downhill on a steep slope... But she had a distinct dorsal stripe, shoulder and leg barring as a newborn. She is a black filly, dun/grullo is impossible in this case because purebred Arabians do not come with a dun gene :wink:

Baby coats can be tricky


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Completely ditto what SD said. The filly is showing a classic bay foal coat.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ya she looks like a bay, maybe a dark bay cause her ears are starting to get a lot of black on them and her neck has black hair too LOL who knows hah her base(root) color is black also. Shes slowly becoming darker. Cant wait for summer to see her all shed out! I REALLY WANTED A BAY!!) I LOOOOOVVE BAYS!! oh and shes getting better around me, if I stay still shell come up to me and sniff my mouth! ( im crouched down ) LOL


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

All horses are red or black based. A bay horse is a black based horse with an agouti gene. Your filly is bay. :wink:


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha yes I know Im SUPER GLAD SHES A BAY!YEEE


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

So Dayla is doing much better around me. Still trys to run away but once I get her she gets super calm and starts sniffing me and checking me out))) she does great with her halter! No problems what so ever. I think teaching her to lead is going to be harder for me. Im reading this training book on the first weeks of a foals life so we shall see what it says about leading. ) I want to say thank you guys for all your advice and staying tuned even tho you cant see pictures it helps that I have people who can answer some of my questions! GREAT PEOPLE ON HERE! Love this forum!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

So... I'm REALLY glad Dayla is doing better with you, but I'm going to be honest... I came for PICTURES! Hahaha Please? (But seriously, that's SO great that she's doing better, although the mental image of such a cutie kicking you was a little adorable, too!)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dontidoubtit I know I wish the pictures showed up or id be posting hundreds hahahaa I dont understand how to copy and past the picture link and all that. Im only on my tablet, and I just got it for my birthday so I have no idea how to really use it haha I know its bad. I wish the old way I was uploading the pictures was back to normal. That was easy Lol or was this whole time no one could see pictures of her and her udder? Haha that would be embarrassing


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Dontidoubtit I know I wish the pictures showed up or id be posting hundreds hahahaa I dont understand how to copy and past the picture link and all that. Im only on my tablet, and I just got it for my birthday so I have no idea how to really use it haha I know its bad. I wish the old way I was uploading the pictures was back to normal. That was easy Lol or was this whole time no one could see pictures of her and her udder? Haha that would be embarrassing


Haha I've been able to see your pictures all along, except dr the first pictures of Dayla. I got pictures to post from my phone, so I think you do the same from your tablet.... I went to reply (not quick
Reply). (I had to click on "view full
Site" because it kept taking me to the mobile site, too). Then I clicked on the paper clip looking "attach" thing. I found the picture I wanted, uploaded it, and had to click on "close this window" which took me to the reply box thing again. I typed what I wanted and clicked on the paper clip thing again and it had my
Image there. I clicked on it, and it showed up. 


I think I just made that sound horribly difficult. Lol 

If you want to email me pictures, I'd be happy to post them for you. How about that instead? Hahaha


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

oddly enough i can now see the pics, she is adorable! lovelovelove that blaze =)


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

How's Miss Dayla doing? Is she done kicking you? Cuddle her extra for me! (Just cuddle her and say, "Some stranger from Illinois said to give these cuddles to you because she can't cuddle her baby, yet." She'll understand.)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha ya she kicked me the other day and still trys but shes getting better!!! )) shes sooo cute and I will hahhhani cant wait to see your lil one !


----------



## Mousie96 (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------

